# tip to ride ratio uber/lyft



## CoffeeMan311 (Oct 25, 2017)

Is this a normal ratio for tips to rides driving for Uber? Do Lyft pax really tip more often?

I did 11 trips this past saturday and only 1 tip.
4 out of 18 christmas week
0 tips of 9 rides the week before that
0 tips of 8 rides the week before that

This is all in app, I may have gotten a couple cash tips but can't recall which week.

I keep the car clean, talk to the pax talkers, and leave the quiet pax alone.

I just read a good tip about reminding people to rate you as they will then see the tipping option. Is this good advice?

May try to do only lyft this weekend and see what happens.


----------

